# Niko's Growing up Thred



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Every body loves puppies! So here's Niko's thred as he grows up from day 1! He comes from Mythic Kingdom Chinese Chresteds (the tiny baby pics are credited to them)
Day 1...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

3 weeks...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

4 weeks...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

5 weeks...


----------



## Josephine28 (Jun 19, 2014)

That is the most adorable puppy I have ever seen!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

7 weeks...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

9 weeks...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

10 weeks now at home...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

10-12 weeks...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

13-15 weeks...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

from 16 weeks to now...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

More pics to come!!!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

We know where to stay warm!!


----------

